# 125G Journey (1999-present)



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

So back in 1999 I bought a 125g acrylic tank and my 1st Eheim filter and Eheim Co2 rig and made my 1st planted rainbow tank. I ran 4x65w VHO lighting and even though it was technically high tech, I didn't dose anything and I knew little about the chemistry of it all. It eventually evolved into a rainbow/predator tank with Archers, Marbled sand gobies, and a geophagus surinamensis. Long story short I had to tear it down in 2002 and the tank sat empty until August of 2014. 

1999(this is only pic I have left from way back then)









Last August my son wanted some turtles so I told him he could use the 125 and get a couple painted turtles. Started very low tech and I used the old 4x65w lights that had been sitting for a decade. When he didn't want the turtles anymore 5 months later, we found a nice pond for them to move to and re-purposed the 125.

9/2014

















Tore out everything and bought some eco-complete, hooked up the old Co2, and bought a bunch of plants to see what I could get to live. 

2/2015

















There is so much more available these days than there was back in the 90's. So many more available plant species, cheaper equipment, and more information than I could imagine is now easy to find so I went to school and started slowly upgrading everything. 

Upgraded to BML Dutch 6300, GLA Co2 system, added another filter to my Eheim Pro 2 2028 that is still humming along. Bought some ferts from GLA and started PPS dosing. Then I started fighting algae trying to find my balance. 

3/20/2015
I bought a 10x10" emersed glosso mat off the evil bay and started swapping out plants here and there. Old ones were sold or ROAK and most new ones were bought here on TPT. 








3/26/2015








3/31/2015









4/5/2015 (was going to make a pearl weed carpet in the middle but changed my mind and let glosso take over entire foreground)








4/9/2015









5/4/2015 (replaced red lotus w/ petrified wood I found in desert and swapped out a few more plants)









Pic of my embers









5/6/2015









Peacock gudgeon









5/17/2015

















5/24/2015









5/28/2015 (glosso is going crazy)









6/6/2015 (trimmed glosso)









More to come.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Another Stunning Tank! This is so pretty


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

beautiful tank! beautiful plants!


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Super nice.


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

What a cool story, its amazing to see the progression. The end product is ideal if I might add.

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Bayaz,
I wouldn't exactly call this the end product though, i'm sure you know what I mean. lol
Planning a fairly significant rescape in the near future.



BayazGouramiz said:


> What a cool story, its amazing to see the progression. The end product is ideal if I might add.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Got sick of trimming the baby tears ball every other day. It always covered my petrified stump so I did a bit of a rescape to show off the little hardscape I have in there. 

I want to cover the stump with a moss of some kind, probably fissidens, mini fissidens or flame moss. Would like to hear some opinions on which to use.

6/10/2015


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

do you mind sharing your plant list? it looks great!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure not a problem. Meant to get around to it at some point so why not now. Fauna list will have to wait though. 

Currently I have the following:

glossostigma elatinoides
AR Mini
Blyxa japonica
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Ludwigia sp. red
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
hemianthus glomeratus
hydrocotyle leucocephala
hydrocotyle tripartita japan
rotala colorata
rotala rotundifolia
rotala H'ra
rotala macandra
rotala indica (ammania sp. bonsai)
limnophila indica
cryptocoryne lutea
Lindernia rotundifolia 
Lloydiella Green
fissidens fontanus (very tiny bit)
microsorum pteropus windelov (just a baby i found hiding during rescape)


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool journey with that tank, it looks really good right now!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

andrewss said:


> cool journey with that tank, it looks really good right now!


Thanks andrewss.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought I would post an update on the progress. 









Rotala colorata pearls









rotala macrandra & CPD (swimming above)









Wasn't real happy with my light coverage and the colors I was getting out of my plants so I made a little upgrade. I replaced my 2 x 65w CFL lights in my hood with this bad boy. 

60" BML Dutch 6300 w/75 deg. beam angle









Did a little trim and rearranged some plants and I saw an immediate change in the colors.


















Tom Barr told me to mow the glosso to the ground.... so I mowed the sh!t out of it! Btw... found all my PFR shrimps :hihi:

















Good news is lighting is getting me the colors I wanted but now I have a long wait until I have a carpet again.


----------



## Sarraa (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely love your tank! Very nicely done! What's your secret? Lol


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love the colors!!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Sarraa said:


> Absolutely love your tank! Very nicely done! What's your secret? Lol


REVEAL YOUR SECRETS

Goregous tank!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

klibs said:


> Sarraa said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely love your tank! Very nicely done! What's your secret? Lol
> ...


Haha, don't know that I have any secrets really. Just invested a lot of time and money. Here's what I'm running:

SeaClear 125g tall 60" x 18" x 24" w/ extra large top openings
60" Dutch BML 75 deg - Foreground to mid-ground coverage
48" Dutch BML 90 deg - Background to mid-ground coverage
GLA GRO-1 Co2 system
Eheim Pro II 2028 w/Biohome mini media
Marineland C360 w/Biohome mini media
Odyssea 18w UV Sterilizer
300w Eheim Jager heater

PPS PRO dosing - (12ml micro + 12ml Macro daily) and O+ root tabs
Water changes - 4mo since last - top off when I get annoyed with water level
Photo period - Lights on at 11:00am, off at 10:00pm (11hr on 13hr off)
Co2 sched - On at 9:00am, off at 9pm (12hr on 12hr off)
Temp - 76-82 (depending on time of day and external temp)

Haven't tested the water in a month or so, so I'm not sure about my specs but this should be pretty close:
GH - 225ppm (last I checked)
PH - 6.8-7.0 
KH - about 30-40ppm
Nitrites -null 
nitrates - usually around 40-50ppm.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

woof, loving this man, great work


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Fauna List (6/28/15):
(20) Cardinal Tetra
(14) Harlequin Rasbora
(13) otocinclus
(8) sterbai corydoras
(9) Ember Tetra
(6) Chili Rasbora
(3) Celestial Pearl Danio
(1) Peacock Gudgeon
(3) Siamese Algae Eater
(1) Flag fish
(3) Mollies
(30+) Painted Fire Red shrimp
(2) Bamboo Shrimp
(10+) Assorted Nerites
(3) Assassin snails


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesomely beautiful, the bml fixture really make the colors pop!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice looking tank indeed. I like seeing 125g journals. Can you share what co2 diffusion method you're using (via a reactor, inline diffuser etc)?


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm using a GLA atomic diffuser at the moment but will be switching to a reactor in the near future.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

ChalupaBatman said:


> Sure not a problem. Meant to get around to it at some point so why not now. Fauna list will have to wait though.
> 
> Currently I have the following:
> 
> ...


which is the one in the middle back that has the lily pad look to it.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

strangewaters said:


> which is the one in the middle back that has the lily pad look to it.


hydrocotyle leucocephala


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

ChalupaBatman said:


> hydrocotyle leucocephala


how is this in low light? i want to throw it in my tank


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

strangewaters said:


> how is this in low light? i want to throw it in my tank


It's actually great in low light, just grows a bit slower. If you want to pay shipping I'll send some for free. Would need to send it in flat rate priority which would be $5.25 as paypal gift. PM me if interested.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Hetzer said:


> Awesomely beautiful, the bml fixture really make the colors pop!


Yeah I could see a change after 1 day but the change at 4 days now is pretty striking. Actually starting to think I have too many reds. lol

I'll post more pics this Sunday at the 1 week point of the light change.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Stunning tank! Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Amazing tank -- love the evolution of it!!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Update time. 

7 days after carpet was mowed. I cut some spots a bit too low and my cory's uprooted a couple patches. 









10 days









13 days
Thinking about separating the rotalas out to create a little more contrast between colors.  What do you all think, would it look better if I separate them by species or just leave them all mixed?


















New light really brings the colors out. This is after 7 days running 2 Dutch BMLs. I am dimming them to 70% for 7hrs. and 100% for 4 hours. Also upped my Co2 a bit to about 4bps.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

ChalupaBatman said:


> New light really brings the colors out. This is after 7 days running 2 Dutch BMLs. I am dimming them to 70% for 7hrs. and 100% for 4 hours. Also upped my Co2 a bit to about 4bps.


Nice tank. That's weird, I've also got a 125g (72"x22"x18") that I just restarted with two 72" dutch BML xb series lights, and I'm also running them at 70%. It's only been 3 weeks but I can notice a difference in the plant growth. Are you using a controller to go from 70 to 100% intensity?


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

exv152 said:


> Nice tank. That's weird, I've also got a 125g (72"x22"x18") that I just restarted with two 72" dutch BML xb series lights, and I'm also running them at 70%. It's only been 3 weeks but I can notice a difference in the plant growth. Are you using a controller to go from 70 to 100% intensity?


I'm just using the manual dimmer at this point but I have grand plans of automating it. Hopefully I'll be able to afford sooner rather than later because I do forget to switch it sometimes.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

I LOVE Peacock gudgeons! You should pair yours up. I had a pair for years- very cool fish. I would have them again if it weren't for the cherry shrimp population I have. They pair well and sexes are pretty easy to identify.

Nice tank! Im sure it will do fine alone too!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

whitepapagold said:


> I LOVE Peacock gudgeons! You should pair yours up. I had a pair for years- very cool fish. I would have them again if it weren't for the cherry shrimp population I have. They pair well and sexes are pretty easy to identify.
> 
> Nice tank! Im sure it will do fine alone too!


I had a pair until last week when I lost the female. Just came home from work and she was dead. She showed no signs so I'm not really sure what went wrong. I'll get another in a couple weeks once I make sure no one else mysteriously dies.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

ChalupaBatman said:


> I'm just using the manual dimmer at this point but I have grand plans of automating it. Hopefully I'll be able to afford sooner rather than later because I do forget to switch it sometimes.


 I've also got the manual dimmer for my BMLs, but I'm looking at getting the Neptune apex controller to custom ramp/dim the LEDs.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Trimmed all my stems. After 2 weeks the glosso is basically back. Even though the Sterbai's keep uprooting large patches, it shouldn't take long to fill in. 

7/13









Love the colors the BML gives. The macrandra is finally almost the right color.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

ChalupaBatman said:


> Trimmed all my stems. After 2 weeks the glosso is basically back. Even though the Sterbai's keep uprooting large patches, it shouldn't take long to fill in.


Tank looks amazing!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

whitepapagold said:


> Tank looks amazing!


Thanks Whitepapa


----------



## Saxa Tilly (Apr 7, 2015)

Very healthy tank. My vote is for separating out the Rotalas for more contrast.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Saxa Tilly said:


> Very healthy tank. My vote is for separating out the Rotalas for more contrast.



Thanks! I'm with you on that. In fact I've already done it but I haven't updated the journal in a while. I switched it to soft water and am slowly moving to some different plant species (syno belem, ludwigia pantanal, mini butterfly, etc...). I'll update the thread in a short while.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

very nicely done. 
btw: automating BML is not that simple. Had the same intention, but eventually gave up. I build iAqua controller, based on arduino. Love it. but hocking BML is a different story. 
nevertheless, i like the light.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fantastic tank. The blyxa's got some crazy color. Personally I'd leave the stump bare, it's too cool to cover up. Maybe just do the other rock in something.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

sir/maam you have way to many plants in there, i recommend you take some out and send to me...


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

What % do you run your BML lights at? Are they original series or the XB series?

I have a similar setup on my 75g... Amazed that you have such a clean tank with such a lack of water changes


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

I run the original dutch series lights and I run them both at 100%. Had to crank up the Co2 to keep algae down but I run an 11hr photo period so I'm always flirting with disaster. The lack of water changes eventually started leaving behind some dissolved solids and my GH got to 18 so I've started to do more consistent water changes to get my hardness and nitrates down. The switch to soft water is gonna keep me doing them but I got an RO/DI unit so water changes are really easy now.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Did you notice any improvement in your plants with softer water? My tank's water can sometimes hit up to 10-11 GH. Do you notice negative effects on plants / overall tank health with harder water or does it really matter that much?

Once my plants grow out to be as dense as you have I will definitely turn up the light as well - thanks for the input. I run the XB series at 70% in the rear of my tank over my stems - it is a lot of light.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah those XB's are no joke. I've only got my gh down to 8 so far, I hope to get to 5 this weekend with my next water change. But at 18GH I did see a definite stress on the plants, especially the r. macrandra. Basically ime hard water pretty much limits what you can be successful keeping. Most fish can be acclimated, some shrimp can, and a lot of plants can, but some species of flora and fauna, whether slowly or quickly, will die. I had a lot of easy plants that didn't care all that much but I want to move to some of the more difficult species and the few species I have added (Lud. pantanal, syno belem, mini butterfly, r. wallichii) are doing really well thus far.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok so time for an update. Since I last updated I have added some new equipment. First addition was to swap out my atomic diffuser with an 18" Rex Griggs style reactor that Colin (NiloCG) made for me. Viola, no more sprite water. This allowed me to lower my bps from 7bps to 5bps. I'm running it on the outflow of my EHeim Pro II 2028 and don't notice any flow restriction. 










The 2nd addition was a portable RO/DI filter. I got a 54g rubbermaid tote that fits perfectly in my upstairs bath tub that no one uses. Waterchanges got stupid easy now that I can fill 40-50g in one step by just hooking a siphon pump up to a 25', 1/2" tube that brings it out of my 54g tote and down the stairs right into the aquarium. Finally gravity is working for me. I can now also have 0ppm water to address my ever rising GH/KH. After one 40% change it went from 18gh to 14, 11 after the 2nd, and now it's at 8gh after the 3rd WC. I should have it down to 5GH after my WC tomorrow. 

All the flora and fauna are handling the change really well. My rotala macrandra finally has new growth that is a nice pink and doesn't look stunted thanks to the softer water. I'm also thinking of changing out my glosso for something that requires a bit less trimming. 

With this change I am switching out some plant species to make room for some more demanding soft water plants. Got these from Han Tran and Bartohog (thanks guys for the awesome plants)

So far I've added: 
ammania senegalinsis
rotala "enie"
rotala wallichii
rotala mini butterfly
rotala magenta
ludwigia inclinata "pantanal"
syngonanthus belem
Limnophila aromatica 

I am phasing out the following, and thinning out most of my other low demand species.
rotala rotundifolia
ludwigia repens x arcuata
hydrocotyle sp. japan
hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hemianthus glomeratus (eventually)

Fauna pics:

Bamboo shrimp

















Peacock goby - RIP (stupid GH)









Black Bar Endler fry - Have about 60 or so now, wtf did I get myself into :hihi:









Flora pics:
Rotala macrandra japan red









Rotala H'ra or colorata (which do you think, i mixed them up and am not sure anymore)









Rotala mini butterfly & magenta









Rotala (not sure which sp.)









new Syno Belem & Ludwigia pantanal (getting nice pink new growth)










Progress pics:

7/19 - Glosso almost all back









7/29









7/30









8/8









8/10 - After some trimming









8/16









8/23- Glosso is out of control again









8/26 - Moved some plants around










Now I just have to let the new species grow in before I re-arrange everything again.


----------



## funkyfish01 (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow that's a planted tank alright! Do you have dirt in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow absolutely incredible. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

funkyfish01 said:


> Wow that's a planted tank alright! Do you have dirt in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No dirt, just Eco Complete.



Idrankwhat said:


> Wow absolutely incredible.


Thanks


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a post-trim/rescape pic and an updated spec list:


SeaClear 125g tall 60" x 18" x 24" w/ extra large top openings
48" Dutch BML 90 deg - Foreground to mid-ground coverage
60" Dutch BML 75 deg - Background to mid-ground coverage
GLA GRO-1 Co2 system w/ 18" rex griggs reactor
Eheim Pro II 2028 w/Biohome mini media
Marineland C360 w/Biohome mini media
Odyssea 18w UV Sterilizer
300w Eheim Jager heater

PPS PRO dosing - (12ml micro + 12ml Macro daily) and O+ root tabs
Water changes - every 1 - 2 weeks
Photo period - Lights on at 10:30am, off at 10:15pm (11hr on 13hr off)
Co2 sched - On at 9:00am, off at 10pm (12hr on 12hr off)
Temp - 78-80 (depending on time of day and external temp)

GH - 6
KH - 4
PH - 6.6-6.8
Nitrites -null
nitrates - 10ppm
__________________
As of 8/31

Flora:
glossostigma elatinoides
AR Mini
ammania senegalensis
Blyxa japonica
Echinodorus parviflorus Tropica
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Ludwigia sp. red
Ludwigia repens x arcuata - GONE -
hemianthus glomeratus
hydrocotyle leucocephala
hydrocotyle tripartita japan - GONE -
rotala colorata
rotala rotundifolia - GONE -
rotala H'ra
rotala macandra japan red
rotala mini butterfly
rotala magenta (macrandra narrow leaf)
rotala indica (ammania sp. bonsai)
limnophila indica
limnophila aromatica
cryptocoryne lutea
Lindernia rotundifolia
Lloydiella Green
syngonanthus sp. belem
Ludwigia inclinata var. pantanal
fissidens fontanus (very tiny bit)
microsorum pteropus windelov (just a baby i found hiding during rescape)

Fauna:
(20) Cardinal Tetra
(15) Black Bar Endler w/80 or so fry & juvies
(14) Harlequin Rasbora
(9) otocinclus
(6) Corydoras sterbai
(2) Corydoras julii
(9) Ember Tetra
(3) Celestial Pearl Danio
(1) Peacock Gudgeon - RIP -
(3) Siamese Algae Eater
(1) Flag fish - RIP -
(2) Mollies
(50+) Painted Fire Red shrimp
(1) Bamboo Shrimp
(1) CPO (Cambarellus patzcuarensis)
(10) Assorted Nerites
(2) Assassin snails


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful tank!
Your list of Flora is greatly appreciated.


----------



## funkyfish01 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks just amazing. Will need to take my tank apart and add some Eco complete lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Holy Chalupa Batman!!

Jaw Dropping...

Literally said "Dayyyyuuummm" for a few seconds 


Where them trimmings at ahahaha


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

I sell trimmings every week but normally post on facebook groups since I can only do one every 30 days here. Hit me up and let me know if you want anything. I actually have a mix of stems available from yesterdays trimming. Oh and I'm switching my carpet so I have a grip of glosso available. 



WaterLife said:


> Holy Chalupa Batman!!
> 
> Jaw Dropping...
> 
> ...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any updates? Curious how the tank is doing. Are you still doing ppsp? 

Also maybe I missed it, what kind of PH drop are/were you getting from CO2? Just wondering because 5 bps doesnt seem like very much for this size tank.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Any updates? Curious how the tank is doing. Are you still doing ppsp?
> 
> Also maybe I missed it, what kind of PH drop are/were you getting from CO2? Just wondering because 5 bps doesnt seem like very much for this size tank.



I have really neglected this journal recently. Lately i've just been posting random updates in facebook groups. It did win 2nd place on aquascape awards last month though. 

As for PH, it is steady at 6.4 though I am probably slightly higher on my bps these days, maybe 7 or so. Also, the reactor is very efficient so I have little to no co2 loss.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok so it's been quite a while since I updated this journal so why not take the time now. I made a lot of changes to my fert regimine of the last 6 months. First off I switch from PPS to EI. This change was primarily a result of many discussions with Colin (Nilocg). I wasn't happy with how my plants were coloring so he came up with a EI based mix which took into account my heavy bio-load and long photo period. I followed that regimen for a month or two and was very happy with the results. He then approached me about testing out a new all-in-one fert he had been working on. Long story short, we spent the next few months testing and I was pretty damn thrilled with the results. Lush growth, improved color, less GSA... I'm a happy camper. 

Ferts: Thrive AIO - 24ml 3x per week M-W-F
Water changes - every sunday 
Photo period - Lights on at 10:15am, off at 10:15pm (12hr on 12hr off)
Co2 sched - On at 9:00am, off at 9:00pm (12hr on 12hr off)
Temp - 78-80 (depending on time of day and external temp)

GH - 6
KH - 4
PH - 6.4
Nitrites -null
nitrates - 30ppm
__________________
As of 2/27/16
*
Flora:*
Eleocharis Belem (Dwarf Hair Grass 'Belem')
fissidens fontanus
AR Mini
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Ludwigia sp. red
rotala mini butterfly
cryptocoryne lutea
Lindernia rotundifolia
syngonanthus sp. belem
Ludwigia inclinata var. pantanal
eriocaulon feather duster
tonina lotus blossom
ludwigia sphaerocarpa
lobelia cardinalis
rotala wallichii
limnophila belem
hygrophila pinnatifida
rotala indica

*
Fauna:*
(40) Cardinal Tetra
(50) Black Bar Endler w/80 or so fry & juvies
(14) Harlequin Rasbora
(9) otocinclus
(6) Corydoras sterbai
(2) Corydoras julii
(9) Ember Tetra
(3) Celestial Pearl Danio
(3) Siamese Algae Eater
(200+) Painted Fire Red shrimp
(1) Bamboo Shrimp
(2) cambarellus patzcuarensis blue
(10) Assorted Nerites
(4) Assassin snails 
(10) Thai micro crab


9/20/15









9/29/15 - RIP Glosso Carpet









11/5/15













































2/23/16









2/27/16


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nicely done! Looks much cleaner/balanced!!!

Old look was still great as well though!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Nicely done! Looks much cleaner/balanced!!!
> 
> Old look was still great as well though!


Thanks. It's definitely more refined these days.. I miss the jungle a bit. I can't tell if it is evolving or I am. I swore at one point I would never conform to the strict requirements of Dutch scaping. Now I see myself migrating more and more that way. haha


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

The feather duster is so cool! Does it stay red like that forever or go all green?


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Simply spectacular colors. Love this scape.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I was wondering you ever sell the limophila indica, it is such a beautiful plant!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

I actually sold all of my limno indica off a little while ago. Love the way it looks but in a high-tech, it just grows too fast (approx. 7" per week). Been tempted to bring it back though cause it really is fun to scape with. 



bacon5 said:


> Beautiful tank! I was wondering you ever sell the limophila indica, it is such a beautiful plant!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing dutch. Ive been out the hobby for over a year so I stopped going to aquatic forums. Im already forgetting the plant names  I wanted to ask, the plants that are in the middle and behind, at the bottom, dont their leaves turn black and die off?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I liked the contrast of the round glosso with the fuzzy other plants a little better, but I like how it is getting more technically Dutch.
What is the plant on the little molesheap in the front right.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Samee, it is difficult to avoid overcrowding. I'm a big fan of a full robust looking scape so I blur the lines of my groups a bit more than you're technically supposed to. That also means planting in denser groups. Some species can handle this overcrowding just fine but others are more sensative to this. Syngo belem is a good example. The bottom leaves do melt back the longer they are hidden from the light, but the growth rate is fast enough that I trim before the melting gets too bad. The constant turnover and rapid growth rate is the key. 




samee said:


> Amazing dutch. Ive been out the hobby for over a year so I stopped going to aquatic forums. Im already forgetting the plant names  I wanted to ask, the plants that are in the middle and behind, at the bottom, dont their leaves turn black and die off?


Bump: Yeah I liked the way the glosso looked but it was high maintenance compared to the DHG belem. The mounds are fissidens fontanus. It is getting closer to a traditional dutch but I'm still trying to keep aspects of a jungle scape as well. 




Nordic said:


> I liked the contrast of the round glosso with the fuzzy other plants a little better, but I like how it is getting more technically Dutch.
> What is the plant on the little molesheap in the front right.


----------



## Saxa Tilly (Apr 7, 2015)

You're an incredibly quick study. Your tank health, ability to take on difficult plants, and aquascaping skills got noticeably better with each update. That's mind boggling! It took me decades to achieve what you did in a year or two. My hat's off to you! 

FWIW, you got my vote in last month's aquascaping contest. 

Please keep updates coming.


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Tank is looking awesome! I like the Cabomba and don't see it used a lot on here!


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Really awesome growth and coloration. Hats off to you.


----------



## Jinduan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there!

Really loved the colour of your tank. May I know what is the average temperature of the water in your tank? Thanks


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Any tips for establishing such a large shrimp population in a tank with so many fish?


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Beautiful tank! Any tips for establishing such a large shrimp population in a tank with so many fish?


Thanks! Best advice I can give is lots and lots of plant cover. Also avoid any species that gets over 2" unless they are really peaceful. 
Even those fish will eat fry if they can find them though so the real key is lots and lots of cover.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Stunning tank, I myself am getting into a low tech (no Co2) 75G dutch aquarium,it isn't setup yet but it will be in about a month so im trying to plan it out and I think ik how its going to go but you know things always change, any tips?


----------

